# ThrottleStop (Error creating service: The specified service already exists)



## vdxd (Mar 14, 2019)

Good Day!

Does anybody tested TS on the Latest Windows 10 LTSC 1809 ?

Seems all working fine but i get this annoying Error Message (see attch photo.)
This error related to Disable and lock Turbo Power Limits option. This happening everytime when TS starts. If i turn off this option i dont get this error.
On the Windows Home Edition i didn't have this problem. Dont like to roll back to Home Edition with lots of preinstalled garbage 
I didnt find any solution in internet : (
Any suggestions how to resolve this problem ?


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 15, 2019)

@unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2019)

Are you using Windows Defender?  

If Windows 10 -1809 or Windows Defender does not like the RwDrv.sys file / driver, you will not be able to use the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  I did not write that driver so I have no way to fix the part of ThrottleStop that depends on that driver.


----------



## Falcorion (Apr 6, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Are you using Windows Defender?
> 
> If Windows 10 -1809 or Windows Defender does not like the RwDrv.sys file / driver, you will not be able to use the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  I did not write that driver so I have no way to fix the part of ThrottleStop that depends on that driver.



Not OP but I'm getting the same error from ThrottleStop and I am using Avast. I am also on Windows 10 - 1809.

Based on what you're saying since we are getting the error then it is not working, right? So does that mean I should just leave it unchecked for now?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2019)

What is your Windows 10 version; Home, Pro, LTSC, ???

I am using Windows 10 Pro - 1809 with all of the latest updates and I am not having any problems using the Disable and Lock feature.  After thousands of downloads, there have been very few complaints about this so I am assuming that not a lot of people have this problem.

I created this folder:

*C:\Program Files (x86)\ThrottleStop*

All of the ThrottleStop related files are in that folder including ThrottleStop.exe and the RwDrv.sys file that I downloaded from Mega.

https://mega.nz/#!CNNA0SoC!Z2Xi2icwX4d4jzW016dKnKGhVglWmSSPpgiRU7VCG6g

You have to unzip the file after you download it.  Copy RwDrv.sys into the ThrottleStop folder.  

@Falcorion - If you still cannot get this feature working for you then you will not be able to use it.


----------



## Falcorion (Apr 6, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> What is your Windows 10 version; Home, Pro, LTSC, ???
> 
> @Falcorion - If you still cannot get this feature working for you then you will not be able to use it.



My Windows 10 version is Home. We previously went back and forth a bit during my initial set up and I have mine configured identically to you. This feature used to work then suddenly I was getting the error when ThrottleStop would start, I'm assuming it's update related. With the box unchecked I no longer get the error.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 6, 2019)

If you are not using ThrottleStop 8.70.6, download the latest version from TechPowerUp.

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/

Are you using any other software that also uses the RwDrv driver?  There might be a problem if you have RWEverything open.  Are you in an account with Admin privileges or are you in a Limited account.  Just trying to think what might be different on your computer.

Check that you and Windows have full access to this file.


----------



## Falcorion (Apr 7, 2019)

That's the version I am on. Double checked permissions and tried again, no change.

How could I find out if something else is using that driver? I am not using RWEverything.


----------



## Kopicha (May 1, 2019)

@unclewebb I am also experiencing this issue. Same thing everything just worked in the past. Upon updating Win 10 to 1809, This error starts to pop whenever attempt to launch ThrottleStop. But I notice one thing thou. I tested version 8.60 and the issue goes away. So there must be something from the current 8.70.6 which 8.60 does not have which is what that is causing the issue. At from a logic side of thing given the situation is probably the case?


----------



## unclewebb (May 1, 2019)

@Kopicha - The change between 8.60 and 8.70.6 is the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature which uses the RwDrv.sys driver file.  Are you trying to use that feature?  Did you download and install RwDrv.sys in your ThrottleStop folder?

If you need that feature, try disabling the Windows Memory integrity check.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/page-1005#post-10896646

I am running ThrottleStop 8.70.6 on Windows 10 - 1809 without any problems.  My laptop has an older 4th Gen processor which does not support the Core isolation - memory integrity feature.


----------



## Kopicha (May 1, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> @Kopicha - The change between 8.60 and 8.70.6 is the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature which uses the RwDrv.sys driver file.  Are you trying to use that feature?  Did you download and install RwDrv.sys in your ThrottleStop folder?
> 
> If you need that feature, try disabling the Windows Memory integrity check.
> 
> ...



Thank you that solve the problem simply disable the Memory Integrity feature


----------



## Hyatice (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey guys, Necro from beyond - I was just struggling with this problem and actually managed to fix it.

Unfortunately, I was on the brink of just doing a clean install of Windows because this was literally working earlier today, no updates or anything, and then it died... So I wasn't exactly taking notes.

The long and short of what fixed it was that I went into regedit, did a "Find..." for rwdrv and it found one key. The key started with s... something, looked like a name, followed by _rwdrv at the end.

In the values for said key, it specifically referenced C:\Throttlestop (which is where my installation is located), so I felt pretty confident when I pressed delete.

Didn't even need to reboot, just disabled FIVR and re-enabled FIVR and it started working instantly.

The key hasn't reappeared yet - I'm going to reboot, etc. and if it comes back I will edit my reply here with the exact name of the key.

Edit: Well, the key hasn't reappeared.. But neither has my issue. Welp. Wish I was paying more attention at the time, but like I said - I was about to reinstall Windows because I was so frustrated with it


----------



## Billious (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey, I've been struggling with this problem also, thanks for the tips. 

I took @Hyatice's advice and deleted the registry key that he mentioned - it wasn't too difficult to find. The key is [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\SetecAstronomy_RwDrv]. 

I deleted the entire key, then turned off "Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" and turned it back on again, then rebooted the computer. No more error when ThrottleStop starts, and my computer is behaving itself again.


----------



## VladMr (Dec 26, 2019)

Hi everyone, i did all the things suggested here but i still encounter a couple of errors, at startup i get the message Error starting the service:Access denied, and if i turn off "Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits" and turn it back on  i get  Error starting the service: Insufficient System Resources Exist to Complete the Requested Service, i am running the latest version of throttlestop .


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 26, 2019)

@VladMr - Did you download and install the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder?  Are you running any other software on your computer that uses the RwDrv.sys file?  Do you have Admin privileges?  Where is your ThrottleStop folder located?  Did you move this folder after you first ran ThrottleStop?

Most people are not having problems.  Tell me exactly what you did and maybe I can figure out what you did differently.


----------



## VladMr (Dec 27, 2019)

@unclewebb
I installed a fresh copy of the throttlestop and installed RwDrv.sys file in the ThrottleStop folder , i am not sure how to check what other software uses RwDrv.sys and if you can show me how to check i will provide the details, I have admin privileges and i gave the ThrottleStop folder full permissions on every user ,  i installed the Throttlestop in  C:/ProgramFiles(x86)/Throttlestop, it was allways intalled in this path. Also based on what i read on other forums, it might be a windows defender problem so i added the folder as an exclusion in Windows Defender settings. At startup only throttlestop and afterburner are set up to start .

*@unclewebb , I am using a Dell inspiron 7577 with an i5 7300HQ, windows 10 pro 1909*

this error has appeared some time ago but i was not paying attention to it untill i noticed that my CPU temperatures were higher than usual

Btw, i had the same error with  Error creating service: The specified service already exists, after i deleted the registry key that was suggested here, it changed to Access Denied


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 27, 2019)

How are you auto starting ThrottleStop when Windows boots up?  That might be what is causing the problem.  

I recommend using the Task Scheduler.  Follow the guide I wrote exactly.





						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				






VladMr said:


> i deleted the registry key


I have never had to modify the registry to get ThrottleStop to start up.  I am not sure if that was good advice or not.


----------



## VladMr (Dec 28, 2019)

@unclewebb i deleted this registry key [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\SetecAstronomy_RwDrv].
it helpet @Billious with his startup issues so i thought it might help .
i used this exact guide to set up throttle stop to start with the windows.
i will do it again just to be sure but i think this is not the issue, throttle stop starts at logon but it gives my this error 'Error starting the service: Insufficient System Resources Exist to Complete the Requested Service '

@unclewebb i noticed that if i disable the Disable and Lock Turbo Power limits option the error does not appear


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 28, 2019)

The Disable and Lock feature is the only feature that uses the RwDrv.sys driver.

If you need that feature, did you try disabling the Windows Memory Integrity check as mentioned in post #10 in this thread?


----------



## VladMr (Dec 28, 2019)

yes , memory integrity is off


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 28, 2019)

@VladMr - I am out of ideas.  I know there are lots of other users running Windows 10 - 1909 and they are not having the problem you are having.  I am not sure if there was a recent Windows Update or perhaps Windows Defender is preventing this from working correctly.  I do not have access to any computers running Windows 10 - 1909 for testing purposes.

You will not be able to use the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  I did not write the code for this feature.  I will not be able to troubleshoot or fix the problem you are having.  I am guessing that it is Windows Defender or whatever antivirus program you are using that is blocking this driver from being installed.


----------



## VladMr (Dec 29, 2019)

@unclewebb - Hey , i tried yesterday to turn the memory integrity back on but windows is preventing to do so. i plan to install a fresh copy of windows so this issue would resolve, thank you for your time ! Merry Cristmas and Happy new year.


----------



## gadyh (Jan 5, 2020)

vdxd said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Does anybody tested TS on the Latest Windows 10 LTSC 1809 ?
> 
> ...


I figured out a way to solve it. I deleted the service from Registry and it worked if anyone's still interested. Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services* and then search for RWdrv if i remeber correctly and delete it*


----------



## gabriel0307 (May 31, 2020)

Hi, I am running TS 8.70.6 in Windows 10 Home 1909. I wasn't having any issues until installed Dolby Atmos, know I get a "Error creating service: (null)" message when TS runs, although it is not impeding it to run. Does the troubleshoot above solve this same issue? 
Cheers!


----------



## unclewebb (May 31, 2020)

Dolby Atmos must be using the same RwDrv driver. The only feature in ThrottleStop that uses this driver is the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. If you need Dolby Atmos more than Disable & Lock, disable that ThrottleStop feature and that error message should go away.


----------



## gabriel0307 (May 31, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Dolby Atmos must be using the same RwDrv driver. The only feature in ThrottleStop that uses this driver is the FIVR Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature. If you need Dolby Atmos more than Disable & Lock, disable that ThrottleStop feature and that error message should go away.


 Disabled it and worked, thanks. I am new to TS, do you mind explaining what issues I might come around by disabling this feature?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 1, 2020)

The importance of the Disable and Lock feature depends on the laptop model and on the CPU. It can help solve some power limit throttling problems on some laptops but is not necessary on all laptops.

If you enable this feature in ThrottleStop, do you see this error message anytime you start ThrottleStop or only when your start ThrottleStop using the Task Scheduler?


----------



## danmasino (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi guys,
I have the same problem here.

Please find below my current configuration:
ACER NITRO 
i7-8750H CPU - 16GB RAM
Nvidia GTX Geforce 1060
Windows 10

I ve already cancelled the register key mentioned above.
After having turned off Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits it seemed to be ok, but once I turn on it again I receive the same error.

I m noticing throttling/freezing problem with my notebook playing CSGO
Average temperature for CPU are 90-95 degrees, but when they reach the peaks i go freezing.

Do you have any solution/idea please?


----------



## danmasino (Jun 3, 2020)

@*unclewebb*


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2020)

@danmasino - What version of Windows 10 are you using? I have heard that there are problems with the Disable and Lock feature in Windows 10 2004.

I have Windows 10 1909 installed and the Disable and Lock feature works correctly for me without any error messages.

If you are on 1909, something on your computer is interfering with this working correctly. Do you have Valorant installed? The Vanguard anti-cheat software blocks the RwDrv.sys driver from installing.  The FACEIT anti-cheat software might also be blocking this driver from being installed.

If you cannot find out what is blocking this driver, you will need to leave the Disable and Lock option turned off.


----------



## danmasino (Jun 4, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @danmasino - What version of Windows 10 are you using? I have heard that there are problems with the Disable and Lock feature in Windows 10 2004.
> 
> I have Windows 10 1909 installed and the Disable and Lock feature works correctly for me without any error messages.
> 
> ...



Hi, and thanks for your prompt reply!
I have Windows 10 vrs 1903, but yes (you are right) I have installed Valorant few day ago.
Is there anything to do in this case?


----------



## gabriel0307 (Jun 4, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The importance of the Disable and Lock feature depends on the laptop model and on the CPU. It can help solve some power limit throttling problems on some laptops but is not necessary on all laptops.
> 
> If you enable this feature in ThrottleStop, do you see this error message anytime you start ThrottleStop or only when your start ThrottleStop using the Task Scheduler?



I get this message anytime I start TS.


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 4, 2020)

danmasino said:


> yes (you are right) I have installed Valorant few day ago. Is there anything to do in this case?


I think you answered your own question. If you want to play Valorant, you will not be able to use the ThrottleStop Disable and Lock feature. I am not sure if the most recent release of the Vanguard anti-cheat software completely blocks ThrottleStop or if it only blocks that one feature.


----------



## terrorific (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah I think we would have to uninstall valorant if we want to unlock the power limits. Its a shame that my PC has gone to shit for every other game just to be able to play Valorant, this is unfair


----------

